# riccia netting



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (8 Jul 2007)

discovered a really surprising thing today.

today i bought some fruit for the netting to use in netting riccia down to rocks.

 Normally I look for green netting, but this time i got blue thinking, oh well itll be ok in a few days.  The mad thing is, its almost totally invisible compared to the green stuff i normally use!  I guess its to do with the light refraction in water absorbing the blue colour.

bit of a random rambling, but heyho!


----------



## Dave Spencer (8 Jul 2007)

Funny you should say that Flora, because two weeks ago I  went to buy some green netting for my first attempt at Riccia, but could only find blue. It turned out to be far less noticeable than I imagined. 

I used the netting from one of those things women have hanging in the shower that is scrunched up in to a ball, from Boots. It is only really noticeable around the edges of the rocks. Don`t laugh because it is early days for this tank.






Dave.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (8 Jul 2007)

that dude.. is an amazingly cool idea! its a nightmare trying to find sources of netting that are a small enough weave.

and also, your stones are going to look stunning when its all grown up  you might need though to add more riccia next time you do it, unless your more patient than i am! 

i decided today that riccia stones would make a great foreground carpet for my large mass of bare sand that ive been wracking my brain about. riccia grows so fast in my tank i might just do more and more of it!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (9 Jul 2007)

Best thing by far for riccia is disposable hair nets from BOOTS!" Cost pence to buy, you get about 4-6 in a pack. The best thing is they are so fine ( like 2lb fishing line ) that even when you first net the riccia up, its hard to see. 

Tel ya, go to BOOTS, you can always get them when  you need them.
Although, if your a slap head, you may get some odd looks, im alright, im not folicaly challanged   

Graeme.


----------



## Dave Spencer (9 Jul 2007)

Frolicsome_Flora said:
			
		

> and also, your stones are going to look stunning when its all grown up  you might need though to add more riccia next time you do it, unless your more patient than iam!



When I wanted some Riccia it was surprisingly difficult to get hold of, considering how popular it generally is. Even you were out of the stuff at the time.

Anyway, when I finally got hold of some I was desperate to get the new tank started, so I did it without really having enough. I have a picture of when this scape was first done, and it has filled out quite nicely since then. Hopefully, all those gaps will be filled in in no time. The beauty  of this scape is that the individual rocks can all be moved around or removed as I please.

Dave.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (9 Jul 2007)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Frolicsome_Flora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ive just used all my spare stuff, and ive had a few algae issues to cope with on my new setup.  Hopefully I should be selling again in the next few months  Ill let everyone know and do it for less than I normally do


----------

